# Curing DP with.. sleep?



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

I have realised that when I go to bed at 9 pm and wake up at 6/7 I feel IMMENSELY better than later. I think a moderate cure would be going to bed earlier, I'm not sure how, but earlier sleep helps your brain recover quicker


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I think there might be something to it. I started getting more sleep and I feel better when I do.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Hernandez said:


> I have realised that when I go to bed at 9 pm and wake up at 6/7 I feel IMMENSELY better than later. I think a moderate cure would be going to bed earlier, I'm not sure how, but earlier sleep helps your brain recover quicker


Yes, I did exactly the same and I was amazed with the results, it definitely helps, it's really hard for me to keep it that way though :/


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

i still belive my derealization is due to my sleeping disorders that are part of me for all of my life... its been 6 weeks that im trying to fix my sleeping patterns and still can't do it... even months ago, before DR kicked in (due to stress and lifestyle changes), i use to get 2-3 hours of sleep and function through the day(quite good i must say). only in weekends i used to sleep 12 hours at the "night" (5 a.m to 5 p.m). i hope to get it fixed soon.


----------



## kpaiva (Dec 17, 2010)

Hernandez said:


> I have realised that when I go to bed at 9 pm and wake up at 6/7 I feel IMMENSELY better than later. I think a moderate cure would be going to bed earlier, I'm not sure how, but earlier sleep helps your brain recover quicker


I hate that there has been so little neurological research done on DP. But, I think this may have to do with the re-balancing of chemicals when you sleep. I feel the same way!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

I had a great nights sleep the other night, and it definitely made me feel better!


----------



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

getting good sleep is good it helps me too!!


----------



## LookingUp (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a hard time getting myself to go to bed early, but I noticed that when I do, I feel a bit better. In the least, I feel like I'm in a better mood. A lot of times the derealization makes me feel down and unmotivated, because nothing looks exciting or interesting anymore. I think that's the thing I hate most about it. How everything looks so empty all the time-like it's got no definition anymore. Do you guys feel that way too? Anyways, I've been really trying to get to bed earlier. I just have this feeling that if I was on a regular, consistent sleeping schedule, I'd feel a lot better.


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

The first time I had DP I slept it away.


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

The first time I had DP I slept it away.


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

The first time I had DP I slept it away.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a friend who had a psychotic break and she says she slept through most of her recovery. In other words, she recovered in her sleep! She says our subconscious sorts things out if we get out the way and let it.
I think she's very wise!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Hernandez said:


> I have realised that when I go to bed at 9 pm and wake up at 6/7 I feel IMMENSELY better than later. I think a moderate cure would be going to bed earlier, I'm not sure how, but earlier sleep helps your brain recover quicker


This is an excellent point. Sleep allows for the brain to rest and recover. It is the one process that no supplement or personal mantra can make up for - you need a full night's sleep, and everyone requires different amounts. So you need to find the right amount of hours of sleep that works for you for a balanced and healthy lifestyle. It is also recommended to maintain a consistent sleep schedule, in terms of the length and time of day.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

yea makes sense to me cause look at people who have traumatic brain injuries people sleep all day. its the brain trying to heal itself


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.drlwilson.com/articles/NUT.%20BAL%20INTRO.htm


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

I slept it off the first time I got dpdr.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

nice!


----------

